# 303 Automotive Protectant wipes



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

40 grease-free wipes to add a UV-protectant layer to rubber, plastic, vinyl, PVC, gel coat and fibreglass surfaces.
Originally engineered for aerospace and aviation applications, 303 Automotive Protectant provides superior protection against harmful UV rays that can cause discolouration, fading and cracking of vinyl, rubber and plastic surfaces.
303 Automotive Protectant also helps repel dust, dirt, lint and staining. It brightens surfaces and keeps your car looking newer, longer.
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £10.95


----------

